# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Ginni Rometty

## Airicist

Virginia Marie "Ginni" Rometty on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

CEO Ginni Rometty Leads IBM With Big Bets

Published on Apr 21, 2015




> IBM president and CEO Ginni Rometty is making big bets on big data, analytics and Watson Health to turn around the slumping tech giant. She sat down for an interview with WSJ's Monica Langley.

----------


## Airicist

Welcome to the cognitive era - IBM CEO Ginni Rometty describes a new era in technology and business

Published on Oct 12, 2015




> For the past several years, the converging forces of data, cloud, mobile and social technologies and the Internet of Things have disrupted industries and led to unprecedented transformation across every type of business. Many enterprises have made the shift to become 'digital.' However, at IBM we believe that digital is not the destination, but the foundation for a new era of business, which we call cognitive. When digital disruption meets digital intelligence, new possibilities are created by systems that understand, reason and learn.
> 
> 0:00 - Introduction / What is IBM?
> 7:01 - IBM's Strategic Imperatives
> 15:58 - The IBM Transformation
> 22:44 - The Cognitive Era
> 31:53 - Implications of Cognitive Business
> 38:46 - Lightning Round
> 41:24 - The Future of IBM

----------


## Airicist

IBM CEO Ginni Rometty Talks About Artificial Intelligence | Fortune's Most Powerful Women

Published on Oct 13, 2015




> IBM CEO Ginni Rometty says cognitive business is what will disrupt businesses.

----------


## Airicist

Article "The CEO of IBM just made a bold prediction about the future of artificial intelligence"

by Lauren F Friedman 
May 14, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Ginni Rometty, IBM - Keynote 2016

Published on Jan 7, 2016




> Mrs. Rometty was appointed President and CEO on January 1, 2012 and became Chairman of the Board of Directors on October 1 that same year. Mrs. Rometty began her career with IBM in 1981 in Detroit, Michigan and since then has held a series of leadership positions in IBM, most recently as Sr. VP and Group Executive, IBM Sales, Marketing and Strategy. In this role, she was responsible for business results in the 170 global markets in which IBM operates and pioneered IBM's rapid expansion in the emerging economies of the world. Prior to this, Mrs. Rometty served as Sr. VP, IBM Global Business Services, where she led the successful integration of PricewaterhouseCoopers Consulting. This acquisition was the largest in professional services history, creating a global team of more than 100,000 business consultants and services experts.

----------


## Airicist

IBM Chairman and CEO Ginni Rometty discusses cognitive healthcare at the 13th Annual World Health Care Congress

Published on Apr 13, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Artificial intelligence will change everything | Ginni Rometty, CEO IBM | Code Conference 2016

Published on Jun 14, 2016




> IBM CEO Ginni Rometty talks with Recode's Kara Swisher about how her company is rethinking its place in the tech world, 105 years after its founding. She explains what IBM has learned from a decade of work in artificial intelligence, which Rometty prefers to call "cognitive solutions," and why AI will affect every business decision within the next five years. She also argues that no modern company is B2B or B2C; instead, all of them are B2I, or Business-to-Individual.

----------


## Airicist

Ginni Rometty: it should be augmented intelligence, not artificial

Published on Jun 27, 2018




> Ginni Rometty, the Chief Executive Officer of IBM, sits down with Fareed Zakria to discuss artificial intelligence and what it means for the future of work. We should be clear about the purpose of these technologies, says Rometty, and they should be in the service of mankind. The conversation was originally published on January 18, 2017.

----------

